# Sig request



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello ladies and gents! 

Up for grabs is the chance to make me an awesome sig! As you may have noticed, I rock my sigs to death so your work will be getting primo exposure and I will be sure to include a nod to you under the banner.


The Request:

Sick Rich Franklin Sig


Pics:

I have no pics in mind so part of the gig will be you surprising me with something kick ass!

Title: BloodJunkie


Sub-Text: " Playing for blood "


Colors: Black, white, grey and red


Thank you in advance for all attempts!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll get something in.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I'll get something in.


Thanks brother, Let me know how much I owe you when your done.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll get something in later.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you wanna use it its yours no charge.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If you wanna use it its yours no charge.


Thats bad ass Toxic! Thanks a bunch bro....I hooked you up anyways though. Much Appreciated!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad you like it, its actually funny because I had the idea for this Rich "Ace" Franklin sig before with the cards and I made the cards and then never finished it but they were still on my computer, so when I saw your request and then the "Playing for Blood" subtext I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you want still I'll make one in a little bit.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> If you want still I'll make one in a little bit.


If you want to MJ. I will add it to my stable. ( I now have a whopping 3 sigs )

Thanks man!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i got 2 for u :


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Norway! I like them. Looks like I'm gonna have quite a few sigs now so I'll be able to rotate them and have a fresh look all the time.

PS. I made a donation to the Norway Fund!:thumbsup:


----------

